

Track SP100 stocks or Bitcoin on Twitter in real time - option
http://www.hype-meter.com

======
option
Over the holidays, I've put together a web app which counts how often a stock
or Bitcoin is mentioned on twitter. Interestingly, Bitcoin dominates even the
most popular SP100 stocks by big margin

